# BG 14.2 should I panic



## shortcake (Oct 22, 2009)

two and a half hours ago I ate a fritter from the local chip shop after one hour my bg was 11.8 now it's even higher.  I feel fine just a bit panicy because it has never been this high.  Am I supposed to do something specific to bring it down or wait and see if it settles down later?  Any advise?


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 22, 2009)

No. Unless you start to feel ill. Just get some rest and test again in the morning. Oh, and no more fritters!


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 22, 2009)

DONT PANIC!!! 

Yes it is high but it is not panic button! The fritter will be fatty and fatty foods are slow to digest and have a slow rising profile in your blood sugar results. 

You are probably a bit thirsty, but even if not have some fluids and as alison says, test in the am.

You are right to identify this number is undesirable but its these experiences that will help you work out what kinds of food affect your sugars have, its all part of the process!

Lou x


----------



## shiv (Oct 22, 2009)

don't panic! it's certainly not a number you want to see, but it isn't anything to get alarm bells ringing.

if it makes you feel any better, i woke up at 15.6, was 21.6 after breakfast (despite having extra to bring me down) and didn't come down until lunch time. it got to the point where i was texting sam (salmonpuff) asking what i should do. she suggested speak to my DSN, but i decided to give it one more hour - and thankfully it floated its way back down. but ugggggh not good, i felt awful


----------



## shortcake (Oct 22, 2009)

*Thanks*

It's so god to know that there is some-one there who can give the benefit of their experience. sometimes feel isolated but since I found this site I've learnt so much. It's nice to know that others have gone through the same doubts and rebellions as I have


----------



## shiv (Oct 22, 2009)

shortcake - i can guarantee we've all been there


----------



## shortcake (Oct 23, 2009)

shiv said:


> shortcake - i can guarantee we've all been there



thanks it really helps to know that.  I have spent so long fighting this thing and until i logged on to this forum i couldn't/wouldn't accept the diagnosis to the point where i said i'm not ..... diabetic and dumped my metformin in the bin.  finding others who don't see it as the end of the world and reading all the positive threads has helped me to see that i have to take control.  thanks for the support and the reassurance that i'm not about to fall into a coma or anything.


----------



## wallycorker (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi shortcake,

As others have said - not a great result but not something to panic about. As a Type 2 on metformin, the answer is in your hands. In my opinion, diet is your most powerful tool. Perhaps the answer is to try to avoid it happening again!

Best wishes - John


----------



## Caroline (Oct 23, 2009)

Can't add to the advice already given. I try to look on all og these things as a learning curve and you will know what to do or not to do in future.


----------



## Moamber (Oct 23, 2009)

When I came off Metformin, I had to increas my insulin! . has a few reading of 22 and 23 , but have it sorted now, it does make you sit up and think!

HUgs Mo xx


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Oct 23, 2009)

shortcake said:


> two and a half hours ago I ate a fritter from the local chip shop after one hour my bg was 11.8 now it's even higher.  I feel fine just a bit panicy because it has never been this high.  Am I supposed to do something specific to bring it down or wait and see if it settles down later?  Any advise?



Dear shortcake,

Welcome to the forum, you have had a great response - everyone here is always ready to help. I can't add much except to say the rise was caused by eating carbohydrate and yes the fat delayed the peak increase.

Regards   Dodger


----------

